# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Шифровальщики  >  Выборочно зашифровались файлы (gbhmxhe)

## mikezp

День добрый.
Только что обнаружил, что выборочно на всех дисках зашифровались файлы с раширением txt, doc, dbf. К файлам добавилось расширение .gbhmxhe.
Антивирус нашел вот такие гадости:
Trojan.Win32.Fsysna.brca
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.vfwk
Virus.Win32.Sality.gen

Однако шифровальщика среди них, на сколько понял, нет, и никаких текстовых файлов с кодом и почтой тоже нет.

Может быть кто-то сталкивался с чем-то подобным? Как опознать "модель" шифровальщика?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## mike 1

В раздел Помогите пишите. 




> Как опознать "модель" шифровальщика?


CTB Locker.

----------

